# 80cm - Far East Youth (incomplete)



## George Farmer (14 Mar 2011)

This is a recent 'scape I did for PFK, featured as a 5 page step-by-step in the April 2011 issue.  It's an Asian-themed set-up featuring plants and fish from SE Asia.

It was a real shame I couldn't allow it to mature, as I think it had real potential.

The tank and cabinet belong to the magazine, and I had to give them back before it could grow in properly.

Anyway, I thought some of you guys who don't buy the mag may be interested in seeing it.


----------



## ghostsword (15 Mar 2011)

It is a cracking scape, I really like the way the rocks and wood is positioned. 

It seems mostly crypts and some grass were used, and that is good, as the maintenance is easily managed. 

PFK is really embracing the planted tank hobby, and it great that the tank has a step by step so that people can try for themselves.

Another great scape from you. Soon you will be able to have a book with all your scapes, you must have had more than 30 by now.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Mar 2011)

So unfortunate they didn't wait a few more months so it could reach maturity .. really nice aquascape and such amazing fish colors.


----------



## LondonDragon (15 Mar 2011)

Looking great George, you need more tanks to enable them to grow in


----------



## Tom (15 Mar 2011)

The Botias look great


----------



## Nelson (15 Mar 2011)

clonitza said:
			
		

> So unfortunate they didn't wait a few more months so it could reach maturity



 :text-+1: real shame   .

can i ask what sand you used ?.


----------



## George Farmer (15 Mar 2011)

Thanks, all! 

Neil - the sand is Fiji Sand from Unipac.


----------



## Nelson (15 Mar 2011)

cheers   .


----------



## Stu72 (15 Mar 2011)

Amazing detail. The mix of colours in the substrate go so well with the the fish and the grass and 
line detail in the Botias make a striking contrast! Nice one

Stu


----------



## Piece-of-fish (16 Mar 2011)

Simple and beautiful. Nothing unnecessary. Real artists work   
Good that the hobby gets promoted in the best way.



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> can i ask what sand you used ?.



And you have seen it in the flesh during the meet 
It was a small bag which i was going to mix with maui...
Unipac sands are very nice.


----------



## Nelson (16 Mar 2011)

Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> nelson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  .but i'm brain dead.i've even got some myself   .fine and course,just not used it yet.


----------

